

DST's Yuri Milner Buys $70 Million Home In Silicon Valley - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/24/dsts-yuri-milner-buys-70-million-home-in-silicon-valley/

======
HeyLaughingBoy
$70MM house in SV? What's that got, like 4 bedrooms?

Seriously, this really reinforces (yet again) the meaning of "location.
location, location." I have a neighbor who has a 12,000 sq ft house on top of
a hill on 30 acres of really pretty land. Views are fantastic. The asking
price when it was for sale? Around $3.5MM!

This isn't Silicon Valley, but it still boggles my mind that someone could buy
20 such properties (it's a really nice house!) for the price of Yuri's.

------
ChuckMcM
Hmm, they print an aerial view that looks like Google maps and "For personal
reasons we aren’t going to print the address."

Sounds like hacker baiting to me.

On a more serious note I would expect any VC to have a place to entertain
clients and potential investments near where they are, its so much easier than
trying to arrange schedules so they can fly to you. I suspect he's got a nice
NYC place too for the same reason.

------
dlsspy
I've got $70MM to spend on a house I don't have any plans to live in. Any
suggestions?

~~~
thankuz
Simple. Build a $70MM startup incubator in a mansion and fill it with the best
and brightest. Like the Playboy mansion only for startup founders. Could call
it Startup Centerfold. Could even have it's own Grotto for super secret deal
discussions. And, yes, they can have their own calendar too!

------
JeffYan
Do you think he may put it on airbnb?

